# Questions - would appreciate feedback



## Ryanoceros

Hello Everyone,

First, let me note I did scan the Forum to see if my queries were addressed anywhere else. I couldn't see they were, so if there's a similar thread you're aware of, please link me to it.

I want to learn viola. I am 33, and I want to learn just now. Bear in mind I've played guitar my whole life, so I do have dexterity with my fingers and hands that many people might not have.

Here are my queries:

1. Can someone recommend the best of the cheap beginner's violas? Bear in mind it can be quite cheap as I will replace it with one of a much higher quality over the months as I gain traction and confidence with my playing. Used, new - made here or there - does not matter, so long as it's sufficient for say the first 6 months to a year of playing. Will definitely upgrade as soon as possible.

2. Is it possible to get a job in a philharmonic - if you are good, that is - without a music degree from a reputable music school? Meaning, I am doing this for fun for now; however, when I get into an instrument, I really get into it and can excel - so I am wondering so long as I throw it down good in an audition, or I have audio recordings of playing with amateur groups that show my skills - is it technically possible? Is there ageism in Classical music like there is (understandably at times) in other fields?

3. Do you think 33 is too old to master the instrument? Someone told me it's not if you have a certain dexterity already. If you don't have it, well, it might be a bit like ballet in that sense. I don't know how true that is. 

4. I will need to learn to read sheet music. Does anyone have any recommendations where to begin with this? As in a book, a video - or is there a short course you can take for this?

I thank you for your time!


----------



## Ryanoceros

Update - I do see threads regarding age and starting a classical instrument. Some of the responses... "Sure, you can learn - but you're probably not going to be world class or anything!" Haha. Does that not really depend on the person's skill?


----------



## Ryanoceros

One last update for now - I meant to note i am open to learning any of the 'endangered' instruments, where enough people aren't learning and mastering them apparently. Preferably strings. So viola or the double bass!


----------



## Ryanoceros

5. Violas come in different sizes. I am a very tall guy - I assume the largest size would suit me? Is that a 16 inch?


----------

